# Could a skyway system be possible in some city?



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Brussels, Belgium :cheers:
First Sight at Brussels by Kevin Gonzalez, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

shanghai, by christos greece


christos-greece said:


> IMG_5796 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_5808 by Kevin Ho, on Flickr
> 
> r


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

I found more one example :cheers:


djole13 said:


> *Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania*
> 
> 
> Bridge of Sighs, Pittsburgh by Paul McCarthy, on Flickr


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

more one example in moscow :cheers:


jeruco said:


> midnight special Alien world
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

Singapore :cheers:


Mith252 said:


> Here are some pictures I took of the site today.
> 
> 
> 2014-12-14-01 by w3015r, on Flickr
> ...


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

more one example :cheers:


Dober_86 said:


> * Infinitus Plaza по проекту Zaha Hadid Architects, guangzhou
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

more one example :cheers:
new york


Oasis-Bangkok said:


> February 26, 2017
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------

